# how do i improve my ping?



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

how do i improve my ping when playing on international servers?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

This link may help your issue.
Improve Gaming Latency (Ping) - Network-General-Discussions - General-Networking


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

is this safe to do?

World of Warcraft: Smart fix allows you to drop your ping by 150 | SK Gaming


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's safe, but might not make much difference.

If you want to try it, open regedit and go to File>Export to backup the registry before making any changes.

After creating the 2 new entries, close down regedit and reboot to complete the process.

Note: You might find that there's no Parameters under MSMQ. If so, you just need to create it. Right-click, then New Key.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

sir what do u mean by "might not make much difference"? would it reduce my ping from 250 ms to 150-200 or a just a little?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try it and see. For some people it will make their games more playable, for others it will make no difference at all.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

sir can you give more details on how to back up my system? sorry i really dont know how to do it... thanks!


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

omg sir, i need 200g of hard disk space to back up my system...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need another hard drive, either internal or external.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You can visit here to some idea. 2TB $90 )

Newegg.com - Hard Drives


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

my external HDD is only 140 gb, too bad...


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

But best way to do buy new HDD 

Newegg.com - Hard Drives


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

yah i know, hmmm can i try it with system restore? or back uping is better?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is this related to improving your ping rate?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

237MB is all I needed to backup my registry. But we aren't talking about a full system backup, just a registry one.

Personally, I can see the merits and limitations of this registry change. Basically it's deactivating the nagle algorithm to improve your ping. It may increase your bandwidth a little, but at least your packets will get sent out into the internet on a first received first sent basis, rather than being sent off in more efficiently filled packets. What you can't change however is the speed of light in which the information is travelling over the internet. Although providers along the line can run an efficient path all they want, those milliseconds are based on how long it takes to travel large distances around the globe. It kind of crushed my hopes that one day in the future we could have lag free web-cam talks with people on the other side of the world.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Jay,

Don't give up hope yet, all it would take is for someone to work out how to teleport signals and then the internet could be lightning fast and lag-free.

Just a shame that I cannot see us getting that technology soon :/


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

koala said:


> Is this related to improving your ping rate?


yes it is... hmmm how do i back up my registry like what jay said?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi again ;

For registry backup please follow below topic. Thanks.

Registry - Backup and Restore - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks guys, i now have a back up in system restore, now all i need to do now is lower my ping  ill be back


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Just a note that there are about three different things here:
Registry Backup
System Restore Point
System Restore (to factory settings)


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

I did choose system restore point


----------

